# Esty shop?



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Do you have one? How's business? Tell the rest of us, standing by the side of the pool waiting to stick our toes in, to test the waters. :shrug: 

Post your shop, if you have one. Let's see what you have, you just might make a sale.  


.


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

I have one...the link is in my signature so far I have had alot of lookers but no takers YET...it is still kinda warm in most places and I don't think anyone is really thinking knit hats and scarves just yet


----------



## ltbloom (Mar 31, 2005)

here's the link to mine:

www.glassbygundula.etsy.com

I really have not yet put a lot of effort into it, from what I hear you are supposed to promote it wherever you go and I have not, so I was surprised to have my first sale today.

The rates are much better than Ebay, and the crafters are getting better prices than on Ebay, it's really easy to set up shop, I think it's worth a try.

Gundi


----------



## Cindy in KY (May 10, 2002)

I started one, but didn't add tons more stuff because nothing on there is selling. :shrug: But it's only 20 cents per listing for 4 months, and we love to make all kinds of crafts....Allot of people on there sell LOTS of stuff. Steve loves to make necklaces with me, beaded bracelets and birdhouses and stuff, I am so lucky.  

I saw that pendants with old postcard pics on them are very popular.... :shrug: 

Etsy shop


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

It would be nice if Etsy had a completed listings feature like EBay so you can see what is selling and what isn't. But hey like you said 20 cents for 4 months...you really can't beat that


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

From what I hear, joining their forum and getting involved there, gets your store noticed. People go look at your store just to be nosey. In another craft forum, someone mentioned she had a shop for 4 months, lots of lookers, but no sales. She went to the Esty forum and posted a question about ( ? ). One hour later she had her first sale.......lol

BTW....... very nice shops both of you.  

This may take some work, but you can search for items, like say "knit hats", this brings up every knit hat on the site. From there you could go to the crafter's shop (just hit any hat), then you can check her sold items, to see what's selling for her. Works for anything your crafting.

.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

I just opened my shop a couple days ago, so not enough time to really give an opinion about it, but I do know from reading blogs (I'm an avid blog reader lol), that lots of folks frequent Etsy. And IMO, it's the greatest thing to come along for handcrafters.

My DD tried to convince me to go with Ebay, but honestly I don't think Ebayers are willing to pay a fair price for handcrafted items. They're looking for more of a value. And I'm a strong advocate for getting a reasonable price for the time and skill it takes to make a quality, handcrafted item.

I say.....jump in with both feet. You'll only lose .20 if an item doesn't sell. Go for it!! Have fun! You only live once.


----------



## mzzlisa (Feb 22, 2004)

I have a shop too, but its very slow. 

www.tnlconcepts.etsy.com 

I like etsy. There is such a variety of items in it.

And....if someone here would like to buy the Barn pendant, I will ship for free. I would love to see that one get an appropriate home! Just let me know you are from HT and I will remove the shipping charge from your bill.


----------



## autumnbloom (Jan 28, 2007)

i opened one, but havent stocked the store yet... i'm building up my stock and then will have a big "GRAND OPENING" sale.  I'm hoping that will draw a lot of lookers & buyers!


----------



## Trisha-MN (May 10, 2002)

I have a question for those of your with shops there. I am been checking out Etsy for a while now, since I prefer handmade items for gifts etc. One thing that I find hard to figure out is that the searches for items are so general you end up with PAGES and PAGES of items that you have to sort though to find what you are looking for and sometimes I just don't have time to browse through all the matches and give up. Is there an way to do an advanced search to help narrow it down?

Thanks,
Trisha


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

> It would be nice if Etsy had a completed listings feature like EBay


If you look at a shop, under "shop info" you can see the sold items for the person, and that will give you an idea of what's selling.


I have to admit I use etsy a lot just to get ideas for my own projects (not to sell, just for fun). I like that you can search by material, or color, or whatever.

I don't have a shop but I have purchased from one 

I think the marketing is probably important, but this seems like a great addition to crafters at fairs etc. or who have websites because it gives them a cheap way to sell online without having to make a fancy site with payment options, etc.

Cool to see so many folks here with shops, will check them out!


----------



## CraftyDiva (Aug 26, 2003)

Trisha-MN said:


> I have a question for those of your with shops there. I am been checking out Etsy for a while now, since I prefer handmade items for gifts etc. One thing that I find hard to figure out is that the searches for items are so general you end up with PAGES and PAGES of items that you have to sort though to find what you are looking for and sometimes I just don't have time to browse through all the matches and give up. Is there an way to do an advanced search to help narrow it down?
> 
> Thanks,
> Trisha


Be exact with your wording when searching for an item, for example your looking for a red knitted scarf, type red knitted scarf in search. Then select from the dropdown menu (next to the search button) select "item, tag, title".
You'll get a gallary list of all red knitted scarves.

The more exact you can be the better. I do agree the search engine could use a few tweeks. Perhaps a suggestion to the webmaster might help get those tweeks, just a thought.  

.


----------



## thefarm (May 11, 2002)

I opened my shop a few weeks ago and I've had lookers that's it. I've been sewing aprons like crazy. I just finished four today will have to add them tomorrow.. Do spread the word I make aprons for children and women if you don't see one your looking for email me and I'll see what I can do.. Brenda/haflinger my link is at bottom!! :dance:


----------

